# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Συνδεση πολλων μετρων ταινιας RGB,Πως??

## notis4866

Καλησπερα σε ολους.
Θελω τα ''φωτα'' σας σε ενα προβλημα που εχω.
Στο βεστηαριο εχω βαλει ledotainia στα 7.2w RGB περιπου 23μετρα.
Εχω παρει 
1)τροφοδοτικο στα 180w http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...E:L:OC:US:3160
2)ενα led controller στα 24Α http://www.ebay.com/itm/370853285053...84.m1497.l2649
3)ενα led amplifier στα 24Α http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...E:L:OC:US:3160

Συνδεω το τροφοδοτικο ----> led controller ---> αρχη της ταινιας και απο το led controller συνδεω τα 4 καλωδια στο Input του amplifier και το Output με το τελος της ταινιας.
Στην αρχη και στο τελος η ταινια φωτιζει εντονα κανονικα και στο μεσο εξασθενει.Επισης δεν μπορω με το ''off'' του controller να την σβησω τελειως,ειναι αναμενη ελαχιστα.
Τι κανω λαθως??
Βοηθεια!!Παιδευομαι μερες..... :Crying: 
Ευχαριστω...

----------


## lepouras

καταρχήν καλός ήρθες Θοδωρή. 
δεν χρειάζεται το led amplifier αλλά εφόσον το έχεις δεν πειράζει να δουλεύει ξεκούραστα το controller αλλά θα πρέπει να μην μπερδεύεις μεταξύ τους τα σήματα. εσύ παίρνεις σήμα από την είσοδο του   controller και δίνεις έξοδο που την έξοδο την ξαναδίνεις στην είσοδο μέσο της ταινίας . αν έχεις ενώσει στην σειρά και τα 23 μέτρα κακός. 
οπότε 
Α) αν θέλεις το amplifier τροφοδότησε με αυτό την μισή ταινία και την άλλη μισή από το controller.
Β) τροφοδότησε την ταινία το πολύ κάθε 5 μέτρα και μάλιστα και από την αρχη και από το τέλος του κάθε 5μετρου. αλλά επειδή προφανώς έχεις κάνει όλη την δουλειά δοκίμασε αρχικά να τροφοδοτήσεις το κάθε τμήμα (ένα που θα τροφοδοτήσεις από τον controller και ένα από τον ενισχυτή) 10 μέτρα περίπου και από τις 2 μεριές. αν έχεις πτώση τότε καν το ανά 5 μέτρα όπως σου είπα.
Γ) αν έχεις απόσταση αρκετή από το τροφοδοτικό μέχρι τις ταινίες (πάνω από 1 μετρώ)τότε πρέπει να βάλεις χοντρότερα καλώδια που τροφοδοτείς τις ταινίες. όχι κάνα 1.5 αλλά 2.5 τουλάχιστον στα (+) για να αποφεύγεις την πτώση τάσης. 
Δ) παίρνουμε και λίγο μεγαλύτερο τροφοδοτικό να μην δουλεύει στα όρια του.
αν δεν κατάλαβες πες μου να σου κάνω ένα σχέδιο.
αυτά είναι άποψή μου από την δικιά μου εμπειρία από τις ταινίες οπότε αν έχει καμιά άλλη άποψη κάνα από τα παιδιά που είναι ποιο γνώστες θα μας πει.

τελικά έφτιαξα και ένα σχέδιο για να υπάρχει.
syndesh ledotainion.JPG
περιμένω νέα με το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## JOUN

Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι τσαμπα περιεπλεξες τα πραγματα..Θα μορουσες να μην βαλεις καθολου τον ενισχυτη(νομιζω αυτος φταιει που δεν σβηνουν τελειως τα led)
Θα πρεπει να βαλεις ενα καλωδιο να τρεχει παραλληλα με την λεντοταινια και να τροφοδοτησεις στην αρχη,στο τελος αλλα και στην μεση την ταινια..Στην μεση  θα πρεπει να το κοψεις και να βαλεις συνδεσμους τους οποιους θα τροφοδοτησεις απο το καλωδιο που τρεχει παραλληλα.

----------


## notis4866

> καταρχήν καλός ήρθες Θοδωρή. 
> δεν χρειάζεται το led amplifier αλλά εφόσον το έχεις δεν πειράζει να δουλεύει ξεκούραστα το controller αλλά θα πρέπει να μην μπερδεύεις μεταξύ τους τα σήματα. εσύ παίρνεις σήμα από την είσοδο του   controller και δίνεις έξοδο που την έξοδο την ξαναδίνεις στην είσοδο μέσο της ταινίας . αν έχεις ενώσει στην σειρά και τα 23 μέτρα κακός. 
> οπότε 
> Α) αν θέλεις το amplifier τροφοδότησε με αυτό την μισή ταινία και την άλλη μισή από το controller.
> Β) τροφοδότησε την ταινία το πολύ κάθε 5 μέτρα και μάλιστα και από την αρχη και από το τέλος του κάθε 5μετρου. αλλά επειδή προφανώς έχεις κάνει όλη την δουλειά δοκίμασε αρχικά να τροφοδοτήσεις το κάθε τμήμα (ένα που θα τροφοδοτήσεις από τον controller και ένα από τον ενισχυτή) 10 μέτρα περίπου και από τις 2 μεριές. αν έχεις πτώση τότε καν το ανά 5 μέτρα όπως σου είπα.
> Γ) αν έχεις απόσταση αρκετή από το τροφοδοτικό μέχρι τις ταινίες (πάνω από 1 μετρώ)τότε πρέπει να βάλεις χοντρότερα καλώδια που τροφοδοτείς τις ταινίες. όχι κάνα 1.5 αλλά 2.5 τουλάχιστον στα (+) για να αποφεύγεις την πτώση τάσης. 
> Δ) παίρνουμε και λίγο μεγαλύτερο τροφοδοτικό να μην δουλεύει στα όρια του.
> αν δεν κατάλαβες πες μου να σου κάνω ένα σχέδιο.
> αυτά είναι άποψή μου από την δικιά μου εμπειρία από τις ταινίες οπότε αν έχει καμιά άλλη άποψη κάνα από τα παιδιά που είναι ποιο γνώστες θα μας πει.
> ...



α)Αν βαλω μονο το controller αρκει να την φωτισει ολη σωστα?Το κανω αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα.
Πως πρεπει να συνδεσω το amplifier στο τελος της ταινιας??Τι συνδεω στα input output?
β)ανα 5 μετρα πως γινεται?
γ)ειναι πολυ κοντα το τροφοδοτικο με την αρχη της ταινιας

----------


## notis4866

> Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι τσαμπα περιεπλεξες τα πραγματα..Θα μορουσες να μην βαλεις καθολου τον ενισχυτη(νομιζω αυτος φταιει που δεν σβηνουν τελειως τα led)
> Θα πρεπει να βαλεις ενα καλωδιο να τρεχει παραλληλα με την λεντοταινια και να τροφοδοτησεις στην αρχη,στο τελος αλλα και στην μεση την ταινια..Στην μεση  θα πρεπει να το κοψεις και να βαλεις συνδεσμους τους οποιους θα τροφοδοτησεις απο το καλωδιο που τρεχει παραλληλα.



Ειναι δυσκολο να τρεξω καλωδιο παραλληλα χωροταξιακα.Πρεπει να χρησημοποιησω κατι τετοιο....http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-LED-Sig...item43b92fdfba

----------


## lepouras

> α)Αν βαλω μονο το controller αρκει να την φωτισει ολη σωστα?Το κανω αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα.
> Πως πρεπει να συνδεσω το amplifier στο τελος της ταινιας??Τι συνδεω στα input output?
> β)ανα 5 μετρα πως γινεται?
> γ)ειναι πολυ κοντα το τροφοδοτικο με την αρχη της ταινιας



A) ναι από τα χαρακτηριστικά του αντέχει μια χαρά γιατί είπαμε το πρόβλημα είναι αλλού.
 δεν πρέπει η ταινία να τροφοδοτείτε (αρχη και τέλος) ταυτόχρονα από 2 συσκευές από την στιγμή μάλιστα που η μια συσκευή θέλει σήμα από την δεύτερη συσκευή. αυτό την μπερδεύει(το amplifier). στο σχέδιο στο έχω αναλυτικά. δίνεις ρεύμα και σήμα(απο τον controller)  στην είσοδο του amplifier και τροφοδοτεισ από την έξοδο την ταινία που ΔΕΝ τροφοδοτείτε από άλλη συσκευή.
Β) η ταινία σου είναι μονοκόμματη? δεν είναι από καρούλια τον 5 μέτρων? αν είναι μονοκόμματη τότε πρέπει στα σημεία που έχει ψαλίδι(σημάδια για να κόβετε  )έχει και σημεία για να κολλήσεις καλώδια.
Γ) πολύ κοντά είναι στην αρχη της ταινίας αλλά η ταινία ΔΕΝ μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει τόσα μέτρα με τους χαλκοδιαδρόμους που έχει. οπότε αν δεν την τροφοδοτήσεις και τουλάχιστον και από το κέντρο ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να δουλέψει σωστά.

  πρότασή μου.
  βγάλετο amplifier
  ρίξε χύμα ένα  ή δυο καλώδια να τροφοδοτήσεις και από άλλα σημεία την ταινία και δες αν θα δουλέψει σωστά.
αν σου δουλέψει σωστά τότε βρες τρόπο να τα περάσεις και αυτά γιατί εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα(και εκεί είναι ).
  διότι αν δεν το κατάλαβες η ταινία τραβάει 15+ αμπέρ . και εσύ τα έχεις σπάσει από 2 σημεία σε μήκος 23 μέτρα. για υπολόγισε πόση πτώση τάσης έχεις στο κέντρο της ταινίας? αν έχεις πολυμετρο μέτρα την αρχη και την μέση και θα καταλάβεις.
και σκέψου ότι το μεγαλύτερο ζόρι το τράβα το + της ταινίας που επιστρέφουν τα (-) από τα άλλα 3 σήματα.

----------


## JOUN

> Ειναι δυσκολο να τρεξω καλωδιο παραλληλα χωροταξιακα.Πρεπει να χρησημοποιησω κατι τετοιο....http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-LED-Sig...item43b92fdfba




Αυτο ομως χρειαζεται και ταση 12V για να ενισχυσει το σημα.Πως θα πας το καλωδιο μεχρι το ενισχυτη;

@lepouras:Καπως ετσι του τα ειπα και εγω,το θεμα ειναι αν εγινε κατανοητος ο λογος που εχει αυτα τα προβληματα..

----------


## lepouras

> Ειναι δυσκολο να τρεξω καλωδιο παραλληλα χωροταξιακα.Πρεπει να χρησημοποιησω κατι τετοιο....http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-LED-Sig...item43b92fdfba






συγνομη αλλα εχεισ τροφοδοτησει και το amplifier με τάση από το τροφοδοτικό? 
έχεις καταλάβει τη δουλειά κανουν αυτά?

----------


## lepouras

Γιώργο ελπίζω να κανό λάθος αλλά μάλλον δεν έχει καταλάβει την φιλοσοφία(θεωρία) των ταινιών με αποτέλεσμα να μην καταλαβαίνει και το πρόβλημα. δεν τον κακολογώ διότι εχω συναντήσει πολλούς συναδέλφους που έχουν λάθος εντύπωση για το θέμα και παιδεύομαι να τους δώσω να καταλάβουν πως στήνετε σωστά και χωρίς προβλήματα. γιαυτό απάντησα και στο παλικάρι να μην τραβηχτεί άδικα να τα καταλάβει τώρα ώστε την επόμενη φορά να κάνει ποιο σωστά την μελέτη και την υποδομή.

----------


## notis4866

Την αρχικη συνδεση που εκανα μου την υπεδειξε ενας ''συναδελφος'' σας μιας και εγω οπως καταλαβατε ελαχιστα σκαμπαζω...Τωρα,οσο αφορα το προβλημα εχω ακομα αποριες και ελπιζω να μην με παρεξηγησετε....
Eiδα το σχεδιο που εκανε ο lepouras αλλα στην πραξη δεν μπορεσα να το κανω....Αρχικα συνδεω την αρχη της ταινιας με το controller....μετα τι καλωδια ενωνω στο input του amplifier??Στο output του amplifier θα συνδεσω το τελος της ταινιας,σωστα?

----------


## JOUN

Πετα τον ενισχυτη.Συνδεσε στην αρχη της ταινιας τον κοντρολερ και απο τα καλωδια που παιρνει η ταινια, τραβηξε ενα 4x0.75 και τροφοδοτησε την μεση της ταινιας και συνεχισε το καλωδιο και συνδεσε και το τελος της ταινιας.Αυτα καντα "χυμα" χωρις να στερεωσεις καλωδια , ταινιες κλπ..Δες το αποτελεσμα και μετα πραξε αναλογα..

----------


## notis4866

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!
Εκανα αυτο που ειπες και ολα δουλεψαν σωστα!!!
Αληθεια το amplifier που χρησημευει τελικα????
Εχω 2 κομματια και δεν ξερω αν θα μου χρησιμευσουν τελικα καπου...

----------


## lepouras

τα amplifier τα χρησιμοποιούμε όταν θέλουμε να βάλουμε μεγαλύτερη σε ισχύ ταινία και το controler δεν την σηκώνει. πχ πρόσφατα σε μαγαζί η κάθε γραμμή που ντιμαρα ήτανε 60 μέτρα. ούτε ένα τροφοδοτικό την σήκωνε ούτε το ντιμερ. οπότε παίρνοντας σήμα από την πρώτη ταινία δίνεις στην είσοδο του κάθε amplifier το τροφοδοτείς και με άλλο τροφοδοτικό  και συνεχίζεις. έτσι μπορείς να έχεις όσα μέτρα ταινία θέλεις και όσα τροφοδοτικά χρειάζονται και να έχεις ενιαίο ντιμαρισμα σαν να ήτανε μια μονοκόμματη.
αλλά το μυστικό είναι αυτό που τελικά έκανες. ΔΕΝ τροφοδοτούμε ταινία μεγάλου μήκους ΜΟΝΟ από την μια πλευρά.

----------


## notis4866

Αρχιζουμε και μαθαινουμε πως δουλευουν...ευτυχως που σας βρηκα και με βοηθατε :Smile: .

Κατι αλλο τωρα....στο σαλονι θα βαλω 20μετρα λεντοταινια σαν κρυφο φωτισμο στα 7,2w/m.
Εχω τροφοδοτικο στα 180w αλλα δεν εχω led controller...
Να παρω ενα ιδιο  http://www.ebay.com/itm/370853285053...84.m1497.l2649 
ή να βαλω ενα τετοιο http://www.ebay.com/itm/CE-DC-12V-24...item4858df8629 (θα το χρειαστω ετσι κι αλλιως για αλλη δουλεια)  καθως μου εχουν περισσεψει και τα 2 amplifier και μπορεσω να τα συνδεσω μεταξυ τους.
Τα amplifier δεν θα ενισχυσουν το σημα απο το controller μιας και αυτο ειναι μονο στα 6Α?

----------


## lepouras

χμμμμμ μάλλον από την ερώτησή σου με βάζεις στην σκέψη ότι ακομα παλεύεις να καταλάβεις ποιος ο ρόλος του amplifier.
θα προσπαθήσω να το πω όσο ποιο απλά μπορώ.
το controler όποιο και να είναι χειρίζεται και ντιμαρει κάποια ταινία. ας που με μια για αρχη.
  εμείς θέλουμε να χειριστούμε 4 ταινίες.
το controler δεν μπορεί να τις χειριστεί γιατί θα καεί ή δεν θα μπορέσει να δώσει το φορτίο που χρειάζονται.
  άρα θέλουμε κάτι που θα δει τι ρύθμιση δώσαμε στην πρώτη ταινία ώστε να κάνει το ίδιο και στις άλλες. 
εδώ έρχεται το amplifier.
  όμως για να δουλέψει σωστά και το amplifier δεν πρέπει να του μπερδεύουμε το τι βλέπει από την πρώτη ταινία.
  άρα εχουμε το controler και κατά τον χειρισμό της ταινίας βάλαμε την φωτεινότητα χαμηλά ας πούμε στο 50% άρα έριξε την τάση στα 9 βολτ ας πούμε.
  εμείς σαν ποιο πονηροί δώσαμε και με ένα καλώδιο παράλληλα στην σύνδεση της ταινίας μας και ένα καλώδιο   στην είσοδο του amplifier κατά προτίμηση από την αρχη της ταινίας(από το  σημείο σύνδεσης της πρώτης ταινίας με τον controler)
 γιατί αν στο τέλος της(της πρώτης ταινίας) έχουμε αντί για 9 βολτ λόγο πτώσης τάσης 8.3(τυχαία τα νούμερα πάντα) δεν θα έχουμε το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. 
το amplifier όμως δεν μπήκε εκεί μόνο για να ρυθμίσει την τάση που είδε πίσω του αλλά να δώσει στις επόμενες ταινίες και τα αμπέρ που χρειάζονται.
  πως θα το κάνει αυτό? 
το τροφοδοτούμε ΚΑΙ αυτό με το ίδιο ή και με άλλο τροφοδοτικό ώστε να μπορεί να το κάνει( δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αρκεί το τροφοδοτικό να μπορεί να σηκώσει το σύνολο της ισχύος των ταινιών που θέλουμε να τροφοδοτήσουμε).
τι κάνει τώρα το amplifier? 
βλέπει ότι η ταινία (η προηγούμενη) που την χειρίζεται το controler έχει 9 βολτ και βγάζει και αυτό στην εξοδο του 9 βολτ.
  αλλά στην είσοδό του χρειάζεται μερικά mA ή και μΑ για να καταλάβει και να οδηγήσει την έξοδό του που θα χειριστεί τα μερικά  ή αρκετά Αμπέρ των επόμενων ταινιών(γιαυτό χρειάζεται και αυτό τροφοδοσία).
  οπότε τι πρέπει να προσέξουμε εμείς για να μην το μπερδέψουμε? 
να μην πάρουμε κανένα καλώδιο από τις επόμενες ταινίες που είναι μετά το amplifier
και ξανά τροφοδοτήσουμε την πρώτη ταινία που είναι πριν.
συνοψίζοντας.
  έχουμε ενα controler που τροφοδοτεί μια ταινία .
  απότο controler δίνουμε και <<σήμα>> στην είσοδο του amplifier.
  απότο amplifier τροφοδοτούμε 2 ή 3 ή 4 ταινίες( ανάλογα με πόσεις αντέχει ή θέλουμε).
ΚΑΙ στο controler και στο amplifier τα τροφοδοτούμε με ένα ή διαφορετικά τροφοδοτικά(δεν μας νοιάζει)
με την ίδια τακτική μπορούμε να χειριστούμε όσα amplifier θέλουμε με όσα τροφοδοτικά θέλουμε(ανά ένα ή μερικά amplifier)
ΑΛΛΑ ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν παίρνουμε από την έξοδο κανενός amplifier να συνδέσουμε προς τα πείσω ότι έχουμε είδη τροφοδοτήσει με κάτι άλλο (amplifier ή controler) 
 σου ξαναβάζω το σχέδιο λίγο εναλλαγμένο και ελπίζω να το καταλάβεις τώρα.
syndesh ledotainion.JPG
με τα κίτρινα πλαίσια σου δείχνω και κάποιους τρόπους που μπορείς να συνδέσεις την κάθε ομάδα των ταινιών ή και συνδυασμό αυτών.
  συγνώμηκαι στα παιδιά για το μακρινάρι μου, αν εχω κάνει κάνα λάθος ας με διορθώσουν
και ελπίζω να κατάλαβες τώρα όλη την θεωρία.

----------

antonis.pap (31-03-20), 

math_pro (04-10-14), 

picdev (15-09-13), 

vasilllis (11-09-13)

----------


## notis4866

Ok,μαλλον καταλαβα τι εννοεις  :Unsure: δεν κανουμε πισωγυρισματα.....
Τα amplifier ειναι στα 24Α και τα δυο..θα παρω απο την αρχη της πρωτης ταινιας απο το led controller καλωδιο και θα το συνδεσω στο input του amplifier(το τροφοδοτω και αυτο με ρευμα) και στο output θα βαλω την δευτερη ταινια.
Ερωτησεις:
1.Το ledcontroller ποσα αμπερ πρεπει να ειναι(εχοντας υποψην τα amlplifiers)?
2.Με το ενα amplifier θα εχω αποτελεσμα ή θα πρεπει να βαλω και το αλλο?

----------


## lepouras

1. δεν μας ενδιαφέρει άμεσα. δηλαδή δεν παίζει ρόλο για το ή τα amlplifiers(όπως σου είπα είναι αμελητέα η ζητήσει σε Α για το σήμα). σε ενδιαφέρει μόνο για το πόσες ταινίες μπορείς να τροφοδοτήσεις.
αν πχ μπορεί να οδηγήσει και τις 4 ταινίες δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις amlplifier.
2. φτάνει και περισσεύει. έχεις 20 μέτρα από 7,2 βατ το μετρό δηλαδή 144 βατ.  δηλαδή 12 Αμπερ . 3 Α, για κάθε ταινία. 
το πρώτο που έδειξες τις σηκώνει όλες χωρίς amlplifier
το δεύτερο σηκώνει οριακά τις μισές( δηλαδή 10 μέτρα) αλλά καλό είναι να μην βάλεις 10 αλλά 5 μέτρα(την μια δηλαδή) για να είναι ξεκούραστο άρα τις υπόλοιπες 3 ταινίες (άρα 15 μετρά) δώσε τες με το ένα amlplifier.

  ένα κόλπο έτσι για  να το έχεις υπόψιν. παρόλο που μπορεί ένας ledcontroller να μπορεί να σηκώσει πχ 20 μέτρα ταινία αλλά έχουμε τα 10 μέτρα σε ένα σημείο και τα άλλα 10 μέτρα κάπου μακριά πχ σε άλλο δωμάτιο ή όροφο ή σε μια άυλη τότε αν θα προσπαθήσουμε να δώσουμε απευθείας από το ledcontroller στο μακρινό ή θα πρέπει να τραβήξουμε ένα πάρα πολύ χοντρό καλώδιο για να μην έχουμε πτώση τάσης(πράγμα που δεν συμφέρει αλλά και δεν εξυπηρετεί) η θα φέγγει σαν καντήλι η ταινία.
  τότε απλά ρίχνουμε ένα ψηλό καλώδιο (πχ ένα 2 ζευγών συναγερμού ή ενα 2Χ 0,50 καλώδιο για ηχεία το μαύρο κόκκινο)από το ledcontroller που τροφοδοτεί τις πρώτες ταινίες και το στέλνουμε σαν σήμα σε ένα amlplifier εκεί που θα βάλουμε τις ταινίες μας(πχ 50 μέτρα μακριά) θα χρειαστεί φυσικά να βάλουμε και τοπικό τροφοδοτικό και είμαστε έτυμοι να βλέπουμε με ένα ντιμαρισμα να παίζουν και τα άλλα στου διαόλου την μάνα(που λέει ο λόγος).
  έτσι για να το έχεις στο βάθος του μυαλού σου και αυτό.

για τους υπόλοιπους που γνωρίζουν, λογικά θα πουν σίγα το κόλπο :Biggrin:  αλλά δεν πειράζει το είπα για να υπάρχει και αυτό.

----------


## notis4866

Να εισαι καλα...ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σου!
Οταν το φτιαξω θα σε ενημερωσω.... :Wink: 

....κατι ακομα πηρα αυτον το αισθητηρα 20130913_162919.jpg20130913_163035.jpg 
http://www.emuca.net/catalogue/cate/...tors/red-eye-1
και θελω να το βαλω αναμεσα στην πριζα που δινει το ρευμα και το τροφοδοτικο ως διακοπτης.
Κοβω το υπαρχον καλωδιο και το συνδεω στο L KAI N και το αλλο ακρο στις αλλες δυο υποδοχες?

----------


## notis4866

καμια γνωμη....? :Huh:

----------


## vasilllis

> Να εισαι καλα...ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σου!
> Οταν το φτιαξω θα σε ενημερωσω....
> 
> ....κατι ακομα πηρα αυτον το αισθητηρα 20130913_162919.jpg20130913_163035.jpg 
> http://www.emuca.net/catalogue/cate/...tors/red-eye-1
> και θελω να το βαλω αναμεσα στην πριζα που δινει το ρευμα και το τροφοδοτικο ως διακοπτης.
> Κοβω το υπαρχον καλωδιο και το συνδεω στο L KAI N και το αλλο ακρο στις αλλες δυο υποδοχες?



L-N στην πριζα.Τα αλλα δυο θα δινουν τροφοδοσια στο τροφοδοτικο σου.

----------


## picdev

μπράβο ρε λέπουρα εγώ δεν ήξερα οτι υπάρχουν ενισχυτές για το ντιμάρισμα.
Βάζω και τον τύπου της πτώσης τάσης του καλωδίου 





> *ΔU = ρ*(2L/S)*I όπου
> ΔU=Πτώση τάσης , ρ=0,0175 (χαλκός) , L=μήκος καλωδίου , S=διατομή
> *_ρ ειδικη αντισαση σε Ωmm2
> s διατομη αγωγου σε mm2
> I ενταση σε Α
> l μηκος σε μετρα
> ΔU ταση σε βολτ_



*
*

----------


## dgeo021

Δουλεψε κανονικα φιλε noti φωτηζει δυνατα ?? γιατι θελω να παρω και εγω ειναι να συνδεσω 20 μετρα περιπου και δεν ξερω τι μετασχηματιστη να παρω στα 180w με 15 Α η στα 240W με 20Α απο οτι καλαταβα θα πρεπει να της συνδεσω παραλληλα..

----------


## lepouras

περισσότερα Α πιο ξεκούραστο τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## giannis.serres

να σας κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση 
αγορασα αυτο εδω http://www.ebay.de/itm/RGB-10M-2X5M-...item5d4f6130f1 και θελω να το κανω σε κομματια για να το βαλω σε σκαλοπατια για το κρεβατι μου (http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/00160866/) εχω δει βιντεακια πως τα κοβουν και πως τα εννωνουν εχω βρει και τα καλωδια 
πρεπει να προσεξω τιποτα αλλο φοβαμαι να μην κανω πατατα και τζαμπα την κοψω την ταινια

----------


## lepouras

να κόβεις ακριβός στην ψαλιδιά(στο σημάδι που έχει). τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## math_pro

Χαιρετώ την παρέα σας.Ψάχνοντας να βρω πως θα ενώσω πολλές λεντοταινίες σας βρήκα 
Οι απορίες μου καλύφθηκαν απο τον λέπουρα .Δηλώνω άσχετος και ρωτάω
Τροφοδοτικο απο pc κάνει για την δουλειά αυτή;
Μη βαράτε όλοι μαζί

----------


## vasilllis

> Χαιρετώ την παρέα σας.Ψάχνοντας να βρω πως θα ενώσω πολλές λεντοταινίες σας βρήκα 
> Οι απορίες μου καλύφθηκαν απο τον λέπουρα .Δηλώνω άσχετος και ρωτάω
> Τροφοδοτικο απο pc κάνει για την δουλειά αυτή;
> Μη βαράτε όλοι μαζί



κανει αλλα γιατι να μπαινεις σε περιπετειες.Καλυτερα να παρεις ενα τροφοδοτικο,δεν κοστιζει τοσο ακριβα

----------


## math_pro

> κανει αλλα γιατι να μπαινεις σε περιπετειες.Καλυτερα να παρεις ενα τροφοδοτικο,δεν κοστιζει τοσο ακριβα



Ρώτησα επειδή αυτά δεν θα μου στοιχίσουν τίποτε
Εχω ψευδοροφή και περιμετρικά θέλω να βάλω κρυφό φωτισμό.Ενα χρώμα.Ειναι 28 τρεχοντα μετρα συνολικα.
Θα χρειαστω λοιπόν έξι πεντάμετρες ταινίες .Δεν ξέρω πόσα βατ ανα μέτρο ταινία πρέπει να βάλω.
Δεν πιστεύω ομως κάτω απο 9.6 .Οπότε θέλω 9.6χ28=268,8 και με ενα 20% επιπλέον για άνεση φτάνω τα 325 χονδρικα δηλ 350
Αν πάω σε 14.4 θα θελω 485 .Τις ανάβω ανα τρεις λοιπόν και με δυο 250 αρια τροφοδοτικα ειμαι άνετος
Γιατί λες οτι θα μπώ σε περιπέτειες;Υπάρχει κάτι που πρέπει να προσέξω;

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Νομιζω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να αναψει πανω απο 5 μετρα ειδικα και μετα τα 10. 

Send from Tapatalk.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ρώτησα επειδή αυτά δεν θα μου στοιχίσουν τίποτε
> Εχω ψευδοροφή και περιμετρικά θέλω να βάλω κρυφό φωτισμό.Ενα χρώμα.Ειναι 28 τρεχοντα μετρα συνολικα.
> Θα χρειαστω λοιπόν έξι πεντάμετρες ταινίες .Δεν ξέρω πόσα βατ ανα μέτρο ταινία πρέπει να βάλω.
> Δεν πιστεύω ομως κάτω απο 9.6 .Οπότε θέλω 9.6χ28=268,8 και με ενα 20% επιπλέον για άνεση φτάνω τα 325 χονδρικα δηλ 350
> Αν πάω σε 14.4 θα θελω 485 .Τις ανάβω ανα τρεις λοιπόν και με δυο 250 αρια τροφοδοτικα ειμαι άνετος
> Γιατί λες οτι θα μπώ σε περιπέτειες;Υπάρχει κάτι που πρέπει να προσέξω;



ναι,ποσα w einai το τροφοδοτικο ΜΟΝΟ στα 12v + -    xωρις να υπολογιζει τις υπολοιπες τασεις.Επισης ενα τροφοδοτικο με ανεμιστηρα πανω σε ψευδοροφη θα ανακατευει συνεχεια την σκονη και δεν ενδεικνυεται.Και 350 w σε τροφοδοτικο υπολογιστη δεν προκειται να βρεις.
Θα προτεινα επισης οι ταινιες να τις χωρισεις σε ομαδες η μια μια,αρα 3 η 6 τροφοδοτικα ...

----------


## math_pro

> ναι,ποσα w einai το τροφοδοτικο ΜΟΝΟ στα 12v + -    xωρις να υπολογιζει τις υπολοιπες τασεις.Επισης ενα τροφοδοτικο με ανεμιστηρα πανω σε ψευδοροφη θα ανακατευει συνεχεια την σκονη και δεν ενδεικνυεται.Και 350 w σε τροφοδοτικο υπολογιστη δεν προκειται να βρεις.
> Θα προτεινα επισης οι ταινιες να τις χωρισεις σε ομαδες η μια μια,αρα 3 η 6 τροφοδοτικα ...



Λογικά αυτά που λες για τον ανεμιστήρα και το πόσα βατ θα έχω στα 12 βολτ μόνο
Θα πρέπει να καταλήξω πρώτα στα πόσα βατ ανα μέτρο θα έχω και μετα να δω πως βολεύει να τα τροφοδοτήσω
Ποιά ειναι η γνώμη σου στο θέμα αυτο;

----------


## vasilllis

> Λογικά αυτά που λες για τον ανεμιστήρα και το πόσα βατ θα έχω στα 12 βολτ μόνο
> Θα πρέπει να καταλήξω πρώτα στα πόσα βατ ανα μέτρο θα έχω και μετα να δω πως βολεύει να τα τροφοδοτήσω
> Ποιά ειναι η γνώμη σου στο θέμα αυτο;



εγω θα προτεινα τρια τροφοδοτικα (κατι τετοιο http://ledmania.gr/el/led-drivers-po...d-led-12v.html) σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν και φτηνοτερα.

----------

math_pro (07-10-14)

----------


## math_pro

Σ'ευχαριστω για την απάντηση.
Επειδή απο εκει που θα ξεκινήσω απο την μια μερια ειναι το σαλόνι και απο την άλλη η τραπεζαρία το μυαλό μου είχε κολλήσει σε δύο τροφοδοτικά :Brick wall:  
Τα τρία είναι πολύ πιο σωστά
Ταινία με πόσα βατ ανα μέτρο θα μου πρότεινες να χρησιμοποιήσω σε κρυφό φωτισμο.
Αν χρησιμοποιήσω 14,4w/m θα εχω συνολικά 14,4*28=403,2 βατ επι 90 περίπου λούμεν ανα βατ μας κάνει 36288 λουμεν
 δηλαδη περιπου 26 κλασικές 100στάρες λάμπες (οι υπολογισμοι ειναι απο στοιχεία που βρήκα στο internet)
Επειδή ομως θα είναι απο ανάκλαση θα φτάνει ωστε να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν κύριος φωτισμός και να χρησιμοποιήσω και ντιμάρισμα ωστε να τον ελαττώνω οταν θέλω η δεν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως κύριος οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να βάλω τέτοια ταινία;

----------


## vasilllis

> Σ'ευχαριστω για την απάντηση.
> Επειδή απο εκει που θα ξεκινήσω απο την μια μερια ειναι το σαλόνι και απο την άλλη η τραπεζαρία το μυαλό μου είχε κολλήσει σε δύο τροφοδοτικά 
> Τα τρία είναι πολύ πιο σωστά
> Ταινία με πόσα βατ ανα μέτρο θα μου πρότεινες να χρησιμοποιήσω σε κρυφό φωτισμο.
> Αν χρησιμοποιήσω 14,4w/m θα εχω συνολικά 14,4*28=403,2 βατ επι 90 περίπου λούμεν ανα βατ μας κάνει 36288 λουμεν
>  δηλαδη περιπου 26 κλασικές 100στάρες λάμπες (οι υπολογισμοι ειναι απο στοιχεία που βρήκα στο internet)
> Επειδή ομως θα είναι απο ανάκλαση θα φτάνει ωστε να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν κύριος φωτισμός και να χρησιμοποιήσω και ντιμάρισμα ωστε να τον ελαττώνω οταν θέλω η δεν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως κύριος οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να βάλω τέτοια ταινία;



Εδω σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα.Καταρχην τα 90lm που λες ακομα και τα νεα 5730 led δεν τα φτανουν (ειναι 50-60) εκτος αν ειναι αξιοπιστη η πηγη σου.Βεβαια τα 400w ειναι τεραστια καταναλωση  :Smile:  για λεντ.Φανταζομαι οτι θα ειναι χωστα σε γυψινο διακοσμητικο και θα αντανακλα στον τοιχο πανω απο την ψευδοροφη. https://anakainisi.files.wordpress.c...-led.jpg?w=640

αυτο πανω απο την τηλεοραση? θα εχεις αρκετο φωτισμο αλλα φοβαμαι θα χρειαστεις και την αμεσοτητα του σποτ(οπως αυτο της φωτο)

Υ.Γ κρατα μας ενημερους.

----------

math_pro (07-10-14)

----------


## math_pro

Οπως το φαντάστηκες ειναι .
Εχω επίσης δύο φωτιστικά οροφής με έξι λάμπες το καθένα οπότε εχω επιπλέον και άμεσο φωτισμό
Ντιμερ θα βάλω οπωσδήποτε.Οι ταινίες εχουν το ίδιο πάνω κάτω κόστος (9,6 ή 14,4 βατ/μ) οπότε ως προς το κόστος παίζει μόνο η διαφορά σε τροφοδοτικά και στον υπόλοιπο εξολπισμο.
Θα δω τι θα κάνω.
Ευχαριστω και πάλι

----------


## lepouras

ανάλογα πως είναι σχεδιασμένος ο κρυφός φωτισμός που έχεις θα έχει και την ανάλογη απόδοση .
πχ δες στο σχεδιάγραμμα. το Α έχει μεγαλύτερη διάχυση στον χώρο και προτείνετε περισσότερο για φωτισμό. διότη έχουμε διάχηση από την οροφή και απλώνετε καλύτερα στον χώρο. ο φωτισμός μας έρχεται από ψηλά.
το Β έχει αρκετά μικρότερη απόδοση από το Α διότι ο φωτισμός διαχέετε από τους τοίχους . το δε Γ είναι μόνο για διακοσμητικό φωτισμό γιατί πρέπει να λειτουργήσουν 2 αντανακλάσεις για να σου έρθει φωτισμός στον χώρο. και με βάση ότι ο φωτισμός θα διαχέετε από τον τοίχο έχει ακόμα μικρότερη απόδοση. φυσικά μετράνε και άλλοι παράμετροί όπως το σχήμα του χώρου που θες να φέξεις (μακρόστενο τετράγωνο κλπ) τα χρώματα (ανοιχτά σκούρα κλπ)που μπορεί να αλλάξει αρκετά τα δεδομένα αλλά για σαλόνι, τραπεζαρία χοντρικά την καλύτερη απόδοση την έχει το Α. φυσικά  θεωρούμε δεδομένο ότι τα ταβάνια συνήθως είναι και ποιο ανοιχτόχρωμα από τους τοίχους(εκτός εξαιρέσεων).
ψευδοροφη  φως.JPG
δεκτές διαφωνίες με συζήτηση :Rolleyes: .

----------

math_pro (07-10-14)

----------


## vasilllis

αφου θα βαλεις ντιμερ και η διαφορα ειναι μικρη παρε την μεγαλη να την γουσταρεις κιολας.

Γιαννη εχω δει καμποσες δουλειες με ταινια και το αποτελεσμα ηταν απογοητευτικο(για μενα τουλαχιστον) εφοσον δεν εχεις φωτιστικο η διαχυση πρεπει να ειναι σε ολο το μηκος οποτε το Β θα φαινεται ασχημο πολυ.Επισης το ιδανικο για μενα σε φωτισμο θα ηταν το  Γ με κολημενο το φως στο πανω μερος της ψευδοροφης ωστε να αντανακλαει ταβανι και να ''πεφτει το φως σε ολο τον τοιχο.
Το Α ωραιο αλλα δεν ειναι για σπιτι γιατι μικραινει παρα πολυ το χωρο,ειναι για επαγγελματικο χωρο.

----------

math_pro (07-10-14)

----------


## lepouras

και στις τρεις περιπτώσεις μιλάμε για όλο το μήκος του τοίχου ή της οροφής. 
η περίπτωση που λες εσύ είναι το Β που φέγγει παράλληλα των τοίχο(προς τα κάτω). αλλά επειδή έχει τύχη και έχω φτιάξει αρκετούς κρυφούς η δικιά μου άποψη είναι να φέγγουν παράλληλα στην οροφή. φυσικά όλα εξαρτώνται από το πως έχει κατασκευαστεί και ο κάθε κρυφός. ακόμα και η απόσταση που έχει το σημείο που θα τοποθετηθεί η ταινία από την οροφή ή τον τοίχο μετρά. 
φυσικά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ο κρυφός υπάρχει ήδη στο παλικάρι άρα ας μας πει ποιο σχέδιο έχει.

----------

math_pro (07-10-14)

----------


## math_pro

> .......... φυσικά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ο κρυφός υπάρχει ήδη στο παλικάρι άρα ας μας πει ποιο σχέδιο έχει.



Το σχέδιο παιδιά ειναι το Α.
Αυτη την στιγμη δεν μπορω αλλά αύριο θα μετρήσω να σας πω διαστάσεις.
Επειδή έμενα σε ενα πολύ μικρό σπίτι και δεν μπορούσα να καλέσω δυο φίλους με τις οικογένειες τους να πιούμε ενα κρασί ,οταν έφτιαξα αυτο έκανα ενα ενιαίο χώρο 5χ9 παραλληλόγραμμο 
Γι αυτο το λόγο μπήκε αυτος ο κρυφός για να σπάει λίγο την ομοιομορφία 
Στο σχέδιο σου Γιάννη τοποθετεις τα λεντ στην θέση που βλέπω.
Εκει πρέπει να μπουν οπωσδήποτε η θα μπορούσαν να μπουν και στο οριζόντιο κομμάτι ;

----------


## lepouras

αν μπορείς μέτρα και πες  και αυτές τις πληροφορίες.
Α και Β διαστάσεις.
το Γ και Δ είναι αν έχεις τοποθετημένα στο βάθος ή στην άκρη (ή και τα δύο) μεταλλικά <<Π>>. αν υπάρχει το Δ πες  ποιο από τα 4 έχει?συνήθως έχουν το 1(η ψιλή πλευρά μπορεί να είναι προς τα έξω ή μέσα. ποιο από τα δύο?) ή το 3. σπάνια το 4 σχεδόν ποτέ το 2.

ή έστω τράβα μια φωτογραφία να φαίνεται  το εσωτερικό.
ψευδοροφη  2.JPG

συγνώμη αν σε ταλαιπωρώ με τις λεπτομέρειες και να με συμπαθούν τα παιδιά που τα ρωτάω αλλά για να την βάλεις στο καλύτερο σημείο και να έχεις και καλό αποτέλεσμα. γιαυτό τα ρωτάω.
φυσικά όποιος διαφωνεί μπορεί να το πει.

----------


## vasilllis

το Δ? ανακλαστηρας?

----------


## math_pro

Γιάννη εγω σας ταλαιπωρώ.
Εκανα αυτο το σχέδιοimg089.jpgδεν έχει τίποτε άλλο μέσα.
Οι μετρήσεις έγιναν εξωτερικα.Δηλαδη στο 14 εχω μετρησει και το πάχος της γυψοσανίδας.Οπότε καθαρο θα ειναι 13 ας πουμε
Το 18 θα ειναι 17 και το 7 6

----------


## lepouras

> το Δ? ανακλαστηρας?



όχι Βασίλη είναι συνήθως τα σίδερα που βάζουν οι μάστορη στις ψευδοροφές. και αν δεν βάλουν στην άκρη γυψοσανίδα όπως στον Ζάχο βάζουν αυτό το σχήμα μεταλλικού <<Π>> που χρησιμοποιούν στην περιμετρική στήριξη. έχει την μια πλευρά ψηλότερη και αν την βάζουν προς τα μέσα βολεύει για να κολλάς την ταινία και να μην φαίνεται.




> Γιάννη εγω σας ταλαιπωρώ.
> Εκανα αυτο το σχέδιοimg089.jpgδεν έχει τίποτε άλλο μέσα.
> Οι μετρήσεις έγιναν εξωτερικα.Δηλαδη στο 14 εχω μετρησει και το πάχος της γυψοσανίδας.Οπότε καθαρο θα ειναι 13 ας πουμε
> Το 18 θα ειναι 17 και το 7 6



η καλύτερη μεριά είναι εκεί που σου δείχνω στην πίσω πλευρά του κρυφού. το ύψος που θα τοποθετηθεί θα πρέπει να είναι λίγο χαμηλότερα από εκεί που μπορεί να την δει το μάτι σου. δηλαδή αν πας σε μια γωνία του δωματίου και σταθείς όρθιος κοιτάς το ποιο μακρινό σημείο του κρυφού και παρατηρείς μέχρι ποιο σημείο  μέσα βλέπεις . έ την βάζεις λίγο παρακάτω(1-2 πόντους) παντού γύρο γύρο(περίπτωση Α). αν δεν θέλεις και δεν μπορείς να μπεις σε αυτή την διαδικασίες τότε πας ακριβός κάτω από το ψηλότερο σημείο του κούτελου μπροστά. δηλαδή εσένα αφήνει 11 πόντους κενό οπότε την βάζεις να είναι από τους 11 και προς τα κάτω κολλημένη(περίπτωση Β).
λεπτομέρειες που πρέπει να προσέξεις.
επειδή σχεδόν ποτέ δεν είναι ξεσκονισμένο εκεί μέσα καθάρισε το καλά. με σκούπα κλπ. αλλιώς δεν θα κολλήσει η ταινία καθόλου.
και δες αν είναι και βαμμένο γιατί και η γυψοσανίδα σκέτη δεν βοηθά να κολληθεί εύκολα η ταινία και μπορεί να πέφτει. σε αυτή την περίπτωση ή αγοράζεις και βιδώνεις αυτά τα περιμετρικά τον γυψοσανιδάδων που είναι πολύ φθηνά ή  βάφεις την γυψοσανίδα  ή βρίσκεις καμιά κόλλα  να βοηθήσεις να σου συγκρατεί την ταινία(ευκολότερο ακούγετε το τελευταίο).
κάτω ξάπλα μην την βάλεις γιατί θα χάσεις ακόμα περισσότερο φωτισμό.
αυτά από εμένα καλή τύχη και ελπίζω να συμφωνούν και τα παιδιά.

ψευδοροφη  3.JPG

πάντως εφόσον έχεις και αρκετό χώρο για σποτάκια όπως σου είπε και ο Βασίλης καλό θα ήταν αν έβαζες και εκεί μερικά(πχ ανά 1-1,5 μέτρα). θα σε βοηθούσαν πάρα πολύ σε περίπτωση που έχει κόσμο ή γιορτή να έχεις καλό φωτισμό.

----------

math_pro (08-10-14), 

vasilllis (08-10-14)

----------


## math_pro

Ευχαριστω Γιάννη 
Εγραφα απάντηση αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατι κάπου την έχασα
Τωρα ηρθε ο γιος και πεινάει λέει οπότε θα τα πουμε αργότερα

----------


## math_pro

H ψευδοροφή ειναι βαμμένη στα σημεία αυτά
Σκεφτόμουν αν το έβαζα στο σημειο που δείχνω αν θα είναι καλό το αποτέλεσμα.Υπολόγισα την θέση βάσει του οτι αυτο εχει γωνία φωτισμού 120 μοίρες ωστε απο την δεξιά μερια το φώς να  ανακλάται όλο πάνω στο ταβάνι
img090.jpg
Θα κάνω μια δοκιμή πριν τις κολλήσω
Τώρα ερχόμαστε στο θέμα του hardware
Τρείς μετασχηματιστές 180 βατ ο καθένας ή δυο απο 250
Θα έλεγα  καλλίτερα τρείς  ωστε να τροφοδοτήσει ο καθένας απο  εννιά περίπου μέτρα ταινίας .Φαντάζομαι οτι δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα
Θέλω να έχω RF ντίμμερ .Εδω τώρα τι γίνεται
Τι ισχύ θα πρέπει να έχει και πως θα γίνει η σύνδεση;
Απ οτι συμπεραίνω θα χρειαστω 2 amplifier που θα οδηγουνται απο το ντίμμερ και θα παίρνουν ρεύμα απο τα τροφοδοτικά
Το πρώτο τροφοδοτικό δίνει στο ντίμμερ και αυτο με την σειρά του στα 10 πρώτα μέτρα ταινίας.
Απο εκεί που δίνει ρεύμα το ντίμερ τραβάω 2 καλώδια και δίνω σήμα στο πρώτο amplifier το οποίο θα πάρει ρεύμα απο το δεύτερο τροφοδοτικό και θα ανάψει τα δεύτερα 10 μέτρα
Ομοια απο το σημειο που θα δώσω σημα στο πρωτο amplifier θα δώσω και στο δεύτερο που θα τροφοδοτηθει απο το τριτο τροφοδοτικο
Τα 10 χονδρικά ομως μέτρα ταινίας ειναι 144 βατ.Με 20% ανοχή πάμε στα 180 βατ Τι γίνεται εδώ οσον αφορα ντίμμερ και amplifier;
Για τον επιπλέον φωτισμό έχω ήδη δύο πολύφωτα απο έξι λάμπες το καθένα τα οποία χρησιμοποιω τώρα για φωτισμό

----------


## lepouras

πιστεύω θα έχεις περισσότερες απώλειες ξάπλα αλλά δοκίμασε το.
κατα τα άλλα τα amplifier τα περισσότερα αντέχουν στα 280 βατ. πχ
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-x-Mini-RGB...E:L:OC:US:3160
μην σε αγχώνει που είναι για RGB. απλά δίνεις σήμα και στις τρεις εισόδους και παίρνεις έξοδο ενώνοντας και τις τρεις εξόδους.
τώρα αυτό που θα σου καθορίσει αν θα χρειαστείς και τρίτο είναι το ντιμερ που εξαρτάτε πόσα σηκώνει.
επειδή έχεις την ευκολία τις κατασκευής του κρυφού θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις την διάταξη σε θέσεις σαν το σχέδιο. στην ουσία θα τροφοδοτήσεις ανά 10 μέτρα αλλά τα τροφοδοτικά και τα amplifier θα τα βάζεις στο κέντρο της κάθε 10άμετρης. αν δεν αντέχει το ντίμερ την πρώτη τότε θα τροφοδοτήσεις τα 5 μέτρα με το ντιμερ και τα 5 με το amplifier. κατά προτίμηση το ρετάλι που θα σου μείνει από τα 5 μέτρα ξεκινώντας την τοποθέτηση ανάποδα να καταλήξεις στο ντιμερ. δεν νομίζω να σου χρειαστούν ακριβός 30 αλλά μπορεί 29-28-27. οπότε βάζεις 10 +10+5+(πχ4) και με τα τρία τροφοδοτικά δίνεις από μια δεκάδα αλλά στα 9 θα βάλεις το ντιμερ στα 4 και το amplifier στα 5 με το ίδιο τροφοδοτικό και τα 2.

ψευδοροφη  4.JPG

----------


## math_pro

Καλημέρα Γιάννη
Ετσι το είχα και γω φανταστεί ,έχοντας δει τα σχέδια που έχεις κάνει
Το amplifier που έβαλες στο link ειναι για rgb .Κάνει για μονόχρωμο
Τωρα για ντιμμερ λέω αυτο http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-RF-LED-...item1c2c441da0
η αυτο http://www.ebay.com/itm/RF-Controlle...item2a41d79b74

----------


## lepouras

για αυτό που σου έβαλα, σου έγραψα.
<<μην σε αγχώνει που είναι για RGB. απλά δίνεις σήμα και στις τρεις εισόδους και παίρνεις έξοδο ενώνοντας και τις τρεις εξόδους.>>
έτσι παίρνεις τα 288 βατ σαν ένα κανάλι(το έχω δοκιμασμένο μην σε φοβίζει).
όσο για το ντιμερ έχω δοκιμάσει το δεύτερο που δείχνεις. το πρώτο δεν το εμπιστεύομαι γιατί ενώ στον τίτλο και στην φωτογραφία μιλά για μονοκάναλο στα χαρακτηριστικά μιλά για τρικάναλο. και λέει ότι σηκώνει και 12Α φορτίο. οπότε κάτι δεν μου κάθετε καλά. 
αν το έχει βάλει κανένα από τα παιδιά ας μας πει την άποψή του.

----------


## math_pro

> για αυτό που σου έβαλα σου έγραψα.
> <<μην σε αγχώνει που είναι για RGB. απλά δίνεις σήμα και στις τρεις εισόδους και παίρνεις έξοδο ενώνοντας και τις τρεις εξόδους.>>



Αμα σου πω οτι δεν το πρόσεξα  :Brick wall: 
Εν τω μεταξύ μέτρησα για το μήκος της ταινίας και βγαίνει 26,20 μέτρα διότι δεν είχα υπολογίσει τους 26 πόντους που έρχεται εξω η κατασκευη για τον κρυφό. Οπότε το ντιμερ τροφοδοτεί άνετα αυτο το κομμάτι του 1,20
Τώρα που κατέληξα στα περισσότερα απο αυτα που θα χρειαστω θα κάνω μια έρευνα μήπως τα πάρω απο Ελλάδα
Αν μου ζητάνε ομως τρεις και τέσσερεις φορές παραπάνω τοτε θα τα πάρει ο Κινέζος
Καλό βράδυ
Τώρα που ξαναβλέπω το πρώτο ντιμερ αν είχε τρία κανάλια δεν θα έπρεπε να βγάζει και αντίστοιχα καλώδια;
Αυτο βγάζει μονο δύο

----------

